# Lion still isn't gaining weight...



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

A couple of months ago, I had problems getting Lion to eat. He started losing weight from eating so little.. He went from 6lbs to about 5.5 lbs. Now he is eating normally, but he hasn't gained anything. You can tell he is really thin, even with all of his fur. I can easily feel all of his ribs when petting him. 

He eats 1 frozen S&C patty and 1/3 scoop of ZP per day, plus a pinch of ZP/treats at night when we do training. 

Should I up his food again? Or could something else be wrong? He is eating fine, has normal energy level, and has a shiny coat so he seems healthy besides his weight. 

Thanks guys


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I forget, is he neutered? An unneutered male tends to be on the thin side.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes, he is neutered


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe that is just the weight he's meant to be? Does the vet think he's underweight?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Give him some extra goodies mixed with his food? Cottage cheese? Fatty cuts of red meat? Double the Stella/Chewy's maybe.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't feed Ziwipeak, so I'm not sure about amounts.
But if you truly feel he is too thin, feed a little more.
Hope there are no underlying health issues.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

A while ago my Fizzy seemed to lose weight over night (he lots 500grms)

I took him straight to the vet, he was in for a day having loads of tests which showed 'nothing' ! My vet decided to give him B12 jabs, one a week for 6 weeks - slowely he put the weight back on and is now back to the weight he was - I was tempted to give him 'extra/more' food but that just gave him upset tummy! 

( A year ago Fizzy had a bad reaction to a booster - since then he has never been 'right' he will NEVER be getting a booster again)

Has Lion seen a vet? Hope he puts weight on soon, these little ones are so precious xx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

My 6 pounder (Marley) gets a full cup of ZP a day otherwise he gets skinny. Sounds like Lion requires more food than some too. Definitely up his food...


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I started giving him an extra 1/2 patty with breakfast, and he is getting a little extra ZP. Hopefully he gains a little weight.


----------

